# Spring Classic, menu preparation and seating arrangements



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm in if you need a token sous chef


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Both me and your real sous-chef FiFi will be there can't guarentee if my eating will be up to par but will give it a go. For me Potatoes and some sort of beef,chicken,ribs will do.

As long as Pinto isn't near the food we are good


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I guess I will have to come to pick up Sean's slack


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Both me and your real sous-chef FiFi will be there can't guarentee if my eating will be up to par but will give it a go. For me Potatoes and some sort of beef,chicken,ribs will do.
> 
> As long as Pinto isn't near the food we are good


no deviled eggs for you bud


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll have a small salad.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Who's all invited? Someone has to give Sean a run for his money!

Kevin


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Pinto some else was using my log in so make sure you bring the deviled eggs.....lots of them.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll be at the Classic, but I'll be taggin along with BigF...so where ever he's go'n I'm follow'n:wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

pintojk said:


> I'm in if you need a token sous chef


Back Off Mister, that's my job!!!

And I don't want to sit beside Sean - he smells ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Pinto some else was using my log in so make sure you bring the deviled eggs.....lots of them.
> :wink::wink::wink:


sorry Sean ..... too little, too late :wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Stash said:


> I'll have a small salad.




You forget who you're talking to - we've all seen you eat


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Umm, that would be *in addition to* the usual 24 ounce sirloin and 3 large baked potatoes.

Duh. 

Oh, and pie.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Umm, that would be *in addition to* the usual 24 ounce sirloin and 3 large baked potatoes.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> Oh, and pie.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

LOL.....

Okay Stash, I'll be sure to have lots of rabbit food on hand for you :wink:

Sorry Pbean, FiFi has a lock on that position  But....... I think you may be flirting with harm if you fail to show with the goods 

Canuck, Murdoch and Stash are both up to the challenge. And it's just a little get together I host at my place on the Saturday nite of the Classic. Few friends, and a few laughs, we've been doing it for several years now.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Sorry Pbean, FiFi has a lock on that position  But....... I think you may be flirting with harm if you fail to show with the goods


Eagle, I never said I'd fail to show up with the goods ..... you know me better than that  

I'll just put them on the top shelf in the fridge, just outta Seans reach


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> Eagle, I never said I'd fail to show up with the goods ..... you know me better than that
> 
> I'll just put them on the top shelf in the fridge, just outta Seans reach


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> Eagle, I never said I'd fail to show up with the goods ..... you know me better than that
> 
> I'll just put them on the top shelf in the fridge, just outta Seans reach


Too Funny!

LMAO!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Punks all of ya :cocktail::cocktail:

PS I don't want to sit beside FiFi she yells at me


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> It's that time of year again :wink:
> 
> Usual suspects....... who's in, who's on the lamb.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know :tongue:


Hey, nobody made a Matty joke? :wink:

(I guess GE really meant "lam"?)


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Punks all of ya :cocktail::cocktail:
> 
> PS I don't want to sit beside FiFi she yells at me


Put FiFi on one side of me and the BBQ on the other 

Just keep Stan and his lame lamb jokes away from me


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> Hey, nobody made a Matty joke? :wink:
> 
> (I guess GE really meant "lam"?)



Once again, my lack of command of the english language is exposed :zip:

And no, Matty is not in charge of the sheep....... we leave that to the neighbours border collie. 

And Sean, FiFi yells at me too........... just usually when she is in the back seat and the wind rows are flying by :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> PS I don't want to sit beside FiFi she yells at me


I'm sure it's with just cause Sean.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Is everyone talking about the sweet, innocent and harmless FiFi I know


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Is everyone talking about the sweet, innocent and harmless FiFi I know


any woman that can put up with Sean for 20 years deserves sainthood in my books :becky:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> any woman that can put up with Sean for 20 years deserves sainthood in my books :becky:


Stop sucking up your not going to get the sous chef postion back


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Is everyone talking about the sweet, innocent and harmless FiFi I know


Well, I've know her since she was about 12 - what's that been, maybe 20 years?  And she's always been an angel to me.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Stash said:


> Well, I've know her since she was about 12 - what's that been, maybe 20 years?


talk about "sucking up" :set1_rolf2:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

even i dont kiss that much :moon:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Fifi herself will tell you, I'm probably the only person on this thread who has never even had a need to "suck up" to her. 








Probably because I'm the only one here with the sense to stay completely away from her when the situation warrants it... :wink:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Suck Ups*

All of ya, a bunch of suck ups, I don't know if I'm supposed to be flattered or upset, so many of you trying to butter me up. Sean is a great guy and I am happy to be with him


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

FiFi said:


> All of ya, a bunch of suck ups, I don't know if I'm supposed to be flattered or upset, so many of you trying to butter me up. Sean is a great guy and I am happy to be with him


I guess I should be more careful with my login, you never know who's going to use the computer.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's really not all that difficult to tell if it's Sean's typing or yours... :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FiFi said:


> I guess I should be more careful with my login, you never know who's going to use the computer.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I just about forgot

Can we have shrimp there for John


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I just about forgot
> 
> Can we have shrimp there for John


Sure.............. you bring the epi-pen :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*just don't forget to .....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> I just about forgot
> 
> Can we have shrimp there for John


cover them in mushrooms :set1_pot:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

And extra onions for Sean.

Hey, you guys have all registered for the shoot, haven't you? They only had 41 on as of Saturday (well, 42 including me :angel. Registration deadline is soon.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> And extra onions for Sean.
> 
> Hey, you guys have all registered for the shoot, haven't you? They only had 41 on as of Saturday (well, 42 including me :angel. Registration deadline is soon.


What shoot? There is a shoot


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*pinto*

can you remind us again what topics belong in mapleville.i know whenever im of topic it gets moved very quickly.but i guess if you dont shoot what else is there to talk about.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Mapleville is for anything Canadian that is not archery related.

This thread is about social activities associated with the Ontario Spring Classic (see the title of the thread), an annual archery event held in the Toronto area, so it could be argued that it belongs here.

To be fair, it does appear to me that some of your posts in Mapleville are at least as archery-related as this one, so moving them to there from here would be a judgement call.

I wouldn't sweat it though - Mapleville isn't exactly a place you get banished to - it's just another place, a happy place.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> can you remind us again what topics belong in mapleville.i know whenever im of topic it gets moved very quickly.but i guess if you dont shoot what else is there to talk about.


cheaplaughs, you have a valid point ..... I haven't moved it, but then it's not my place to now, the Canadian forums are no longer within my "jurisdiction" :embara: 

Hutnicks is the new King of all things Canadian, so we'll leave it up to him :tongue:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> And extra onions for Sean.
> 
> Hey, you guys have all registered for the shoot, haven't you? They only had 41 on as of Saturday (well, 42 including me :angel. Registration deadline is soon.


I'm waiting to see the long range weather forecast :wink: After the drowning and freezing this past weekend at Royal City I'm looking to be a fair weather shooter


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> can you remind us again what topics belong in mapleville.i know whenever im of topic it gets moved very quickly.but i guess if you dont shoot what else is there to talk about.


Mapleville is NON archery related. As the menu seems to have developed into an integral part of the tournament, I don't see a massive problem with allowing the OT posts here as they are an effective filler replacing the traditional TTT posts.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*thanks*

for clearing that up for me.and thanks to pinto for teaching me about the smiles.you will probably have more time to enjoy yourself.:darkbeer::cheers::grouphug::wave::usa2::ban::argue::confused3::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

*Registration*

Fifi sent in our registrations today, so they should arrive by the deadline of May 26, of which it is said that no registration will be accepted after. Maybe I have her send an email to Gary to let him know we're coming.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm late also and Joan was very happy to receive an email confirming my presence. This will help them with butt asignment for next week.

See ya there guys!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*???*

Hey guys and gals, I love the idea of the big BBQ however something is just not adding up. I was on the fca website today and there was a page that stash mentioned before about the people who have already registered......however it seems to be missing some names....who are all over this BBQ thread, which dont get me wrong is a great idea!! but c'mon down and enjoy some shooting!!!...... get your registartions in, times running out


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

dutchy said:


> Hey guys and gals, I love the idea of the big BBQ however something is just not adding up. I was on the fca website today and there was a page that stash mentioned before about the people who have already registered......however it seems to be missing some names....who are all over this BBQ thread, which dont get me wrong is a great idea!! but c'mon down and enjoy some shooting!!!...... get your registartions in, times running out


Hey aren't you the guy was spanked by cousins


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dutchy said:


> Hey guys and gals, I love the idea of the big BBQ however something is just not adding up. I was on the fca website today and there was a page that stash mentioned before about the people who have already registered......however it seems to be missing some names....who are all over this BBQ thread, which dont get me wrong is a great idea!! but c'mon down and enjoy some shooting!!!...... get your registartions in, times running out


dutchy, I'd love to shoot the Classic this year, but it's not in the cards right now :sad:

I'll just have to sit on the sidelines this year, and cheer Fifi on to victory :thumb:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> dutchy, I'd love to shoot the Classic this year, but it's not in the cards right now :sad:
> 
> I'll just have to sit on the sidelines this year, and cheer Fifi on to victory :thumb:


Looks like I will be cheering on the side line a long with you. Instead of cheering on FiFi I wll be laughing at Craig


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Looks like I will be cheering on the side line a long with you. Instead of cheering on FiFi I wll be laughing at Craig


why you wanting to pick on Andy for ..... he's like the rich uncle I never had :wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> why you wanting to pick on Andy for ..... he's like the rich uncle I never had :wink:


Craig Vroon not Andy Graig


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Hey aren't you the guy was spanked by cousins


trust me i wasnt the only one!!!! i guess thats what happens if u qualify 33, if you win your first match your next one is gonna be a tough one taking on the winner of 1 vs 64

andrew made it through the round i got knocked out in, he beat shane willis in a shoot off. oly to meet reo.... good shooting andrew

i guess ill see you guys and gals at the classic

pinto u can be my rich uncle, im a poor student living away from home, i need groceries!!!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

dutchy said:


> trust me i wasnt the only one!!!! i guess thats what happens if u qualify 33, if you win your first match your next one is gonna be a tough one taking on the winner of 1 vs 64
> 
> andrew made it through the round i got knocked out in, he beat shane willis in a shoot off. oly to meet reo.... good shooting andrew
> 
> ...


I heard the only reason you won your first match is becasue of a no show


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

i could care less how i get through a round as long as i go through.......


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I heard the only reason you won your first match is becasue of a no show


How is the view from the cheap seats Matt?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> How is the view from the cheap seats Matt?


Better than the peanut gallery


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dutchy said:


> pinto u can be my rich uncle, im a poor student living away from home, i need groceries!!!!!


I'll remember to bring you a can of :spam1: and a box of KD :set1_pot:
I'm more of the "let's fly to Vegas, take you to a peeler joint and get you good and drunk" kind of Uncle, but it's food you want ..... so it's food you'll get :set1_cook2:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> I'll remember to bring you a can of :spam1: and a box of KD :set1_pot:
> I'm more of the "let's fly to Vegas, take you to a peeler joint and get you good and drunk" kind of Uncle, but it's food you want ..... so it's food you'll get :set1_cook2:


Hey I have a rich uncle already. Will you be my lets go to Vegas and get me drunk uncle


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

pintojk said:


> I'll remember to bring you a can of :spam1: and a box of KD :set1_pot:
> I'm more of the "let's fly to Vegas, take you to a peeler joint and get you good and drunk" kind of Uncle, but it's food you want ..... so it's food you'll get :set1_cook2:



im not 21 yet but give it a bit, id def be up for that!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Say uncle*

Pinto I don't need any more tag along nephews feeding at the trough. Between a wedding and a new grandson that Fran uis already spoiling with things theres not much room for another this year. And Matty better learn how to spell my name if he wants in the inner circle


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> Pinto I don't need any more tag along nephews feeding at the trough.


would a years supply of Meguiars work to get me in the "family"


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

that was a great box of KD, thanks pinto, and the spam was okay too, lmao!!!ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dutchy said:


> that was a great box of KD, thanks pinto, and the spam was okay too, lmao!!!ukey:


never say "family" doesn't take care of ya


----------

